# [SONDAGGIO] Pacchetti Binari

## Benve

Al momento Gentoo non ha un gran sistema per gestire i pacchetti binari. Se esistessero pacchetti binari otttimizzati, con le USE volute e con un sistema semplice per trovarli/installarli voi li usereste ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ho messo dipende perche' ho gia' avuto diversi problemi sulle mie linux box a compilare (o perche non si compila o perche' troppo lungo) e ho usato pacchetti binari di un'altra macchina. Questo e' il bello di avere tutti i pc con i686

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Al momento Gentoo non ha un gran sistema per gestire i pacchetti binari. Se esistessero pacchetti binari otttimizzati, con le USE volute e con un sistema semplice per trovarli/installarli voi li usereste ?

 

Ho votato che "gentoo va compilata".

Tuttavia penso che una versione compilata e funzionale (molto più della GRP che, diciamocelo, é ben lontana dall'essere perfetta) avrebbe una sua ragion d'essere e un pò di gente che la usa.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> ho usato pacchetti binari di un'altra macchina.

 

Non vale  :Razz: 

Si parlava di una distribuzione binaria non di pacchetti che ti compili sulla macchina a fianco  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non vale 
> 
> Si parlava di una distribuzione binaria non di pacchetti che ti compili sulla macchina a fianco 

 

Ok ok si vero avrei usato quelli di un mirror se ci fossero stati.

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Dipende anche secondo me, non è sempre necessario compilare i programmi,  può essere utile anche installare i binari, se non si ha bisogno di funzionalità particolari od ottimizzazioni

----------

## xchris

VOTATO:Dipende

io li uso spesso...

in questo modo:

supponiamo che sto aggiornando un pacchetto massiccio..

..e non so se la nuova versione mi funzionera' al 100% (soprattutto quando lavoro sul sistema di posta che qui e' abbastanza complesso)

mi faccio prima un bel quickpkg della versione vecchia

aggiorno

if xchris_contento:

    butta_i_binari()

else:

    ripristina_binari_vecchi()

questo perche' magari al momento non posso lavorare dietro alla versione nuova...

Altro utilizzo:

- Realizzazione di distro ad HOC:per usb ad es.Con alcuni script grezzi mi creo i binari e li scompatto in altra dir  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@xchris: che algoritmo usi per vedere se xchris e' contento?  :Razz: 

----------

## Benve

 *xchris wrote:*   

> VOTATO:Dipende
> 
> io li uso spesso...
> 
> in questo modo:
> ...

 

Ok ma questo non è usare i binari...

Compili sempre tutto sulla macchina, è come non usarli

----------

## xchris

si e no  :Smile: 

io lancio sempre un emerge -k  :Smile: 

cmq comprendo ora il significato del tuo sondaggio  :Smile: 

uso i binari solo per openoffice  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## gutter

Ho votato a favore di un repository di binari, dal momento che credo che la limitazione di gentoo sia quella di non permettere una installazione comoda su macchine poco potenti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ho votato a favore di un repository di binari, dal momento che credo che la limitazione di gentoo sia quella di non permettere una installazione comoda su macchine poco potenti.

 

Esattamente. quando devo installare su una macchina poco potente installo magari altre distro ma poi non mi ci trovo

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

l'unica cosa che non ho coraggio di compilare è OpenOffice  :Laughing: . 

per il resto, ho sempre compilato tutto!

mi piace così  :Very Happy: 

DaVe

----------

## Nightfall82

Ho votato "Si, anche se sono compilati per i686 e hanno USEFlags generiche".

Gutter e fedeli hanno espresso con poche parole la mia opinione.

Secondo voi esiste una possibilità che si allestisca un repository di binary? 

Io adoro Gentoo, ma la mancanza di binari mi sta veramente rompendo ultimamente...

----------

## gutter

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> l'unica cosa che non ho coraggio di compilare è OpenOffice . 
> 
> per il resto, ho sempre compilato tutto!
> 
> mi piace così 
> ...

 

Io in genere compilo tutto, cercando di scegliere le ore migliori (notte o quando sono all'uni) ma credo che se hai una macchina poco potente tutto ciò abbia poco senso. Credo sia meglio avere dei binari generici con USE generiche   :Wink: 

----------

## RedNeckCracker

Trovo che avere la possibilità di installare pacchetti precompilati senza dovermeli compilare.

Mi aiuterebbe non poco nella migrazione dei servers.

----------

## xchris

concordo!

sarebbe comodo poter tirare su un server velocemente...

poi con calma si ricompilano i pacchetti che richiedono un "tuning" particolare..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma vidalinux non aveva questo? Ho sbaglio?

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> sarebbe comodo poter tirare su un server velocemente...
> 
> poi con calma si ricompilano i pacchetti che richiedono un "tuning" particolare..

 

Io quando ne ho avuto bisogno ho installato la GRP... in paio di ore era up&running... e anche configurato  :Razz: 

Poi in un paio di notti lo ho normalizzato con i sorgenti.

----------

## SilverXXX

Io ho votato dipende, perchè anche se personalmente non li userei, penso ce ne sia bisogno

----------

## lavish

Dipende... (postare da cosa dipende  :Smile:  )

Questo perche' certo programmi non si compilano a 64bit e quindi richiedono l'esecuzione da binario a 32bit tramite le emu-libs (esempio open-office che sara' portato anche su amd64 dalla versione 2)

Per il resto nn sento un'esigenza particolare per usare programmi precompilati.... pero' posso capire le esigenze di chi gestisce un server...ecco perche' "dipende"  :Razz: 

CIAO!

----------

## Ferdinando

Non lo so... io uso solo openoffice binario perché se no mi fonde la cpu, e già così ho svariati problemi con le librerie dinamiche, perché ogni volta che faccio revdep-rebuild mi vuole reinstallare openoffice (inutile visto che è binario) e devo guardare il nome delle librerie per sapere cosa e in che versione installare; insomma, l'utilità di revdep-rebuild, che mi aveva salvato il sistema in più di un'occasione, è più che dimezzata.

my 2cents

ciao

----------

## Neomubumba

Ciao!

Io ho votato per "gentoo va' compilata" perchè non essendo un guru trovo che si imparino un sacco di cose dagli erroriche ci sono durante la compilazione se non effettuata correttamente e con un buon uso delle varie caratteristiche che gentoo ci mette a disposizione.

Magari usando i binari non imparerei un sacco di cose e poi, anche se è lunghissimo per esempio compilare OpenOffice, ottengo questi risultati:

time oocalc 

real    0m10.410s

user    0m2.566s

sys     0m0.219s

mubumba@mubumba mubumba $ time oocalc 

real    0m4.584s

user    0m2.542s

sys     0m0.148s

mubumba@mubumba mubumba $ time oocalc 

real    0m5.420s

user    0m2.544s

sys     0m0.169s

mubumba@mubumba mubumba $ 

E non penso che c'èentri il prelink perchè a quanto ne so non influisce sui programmi che risiedono in /opt.

Spero di non aver detto un sacco di stupidate

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

vi dirò... openoffice è l'unico programma che non richiedo che sia superveloce... tanto è comunque un mattone, e lo uso pochissimo!

devono essere veloci tutti i tool di sistema, i programmi di calcolo scientifico, il browser web e la mail, in pratica le cose che uso sempre...

ciao

DV

----------

## grentis

Ho votato dipende...

perchè "dipende" da quanto tempo ho a disposizione per poter essere produttivo....se un programma mi serve subito la compilazione è da escludersi, altrimenti...

----------

## bigliasfera

benve gentoo va compilata...

ps

non finirai mai il progetto entro il 2005 e non ti laurerai mai ih ih hi hi hi !!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

io ho votato "Si, anche se sono compilati per i686 e hanno USEFlags generiche"

Soprattutto sarei interessato alla possibilità di mettere su una macchina gentoo in pochi minuti senza usare gli obsoleti pacchetti del cd (che non sono nemmeno poi tutti)

A me piace emerge come gestore di pacchetti... ma non sono un fanatico della compilazione

E' da due giorni che il mio portatile sta compilando (pentium III 1ghz) e sinceramente se ci fossero stai i pacchetti... almeno per la roba più grossa o le librerie più cazzute... non solo per firefox, thunderbird, openoffice (grazie a dio! sennò finivo tra una settimana di compilare) e poca altra roba. Diciamo per tutti i pacchetti da 10 minuti di compilazione in su

Senza contare che il principale motivo per cui molte persone che conosco non usano gentoo è proprio per il pacco di compilare tutto (oltre all'installazione particolarmente faticosa... ok, la prima volta è istruttiva, ma poi...)

----------

## xchris

ok...Benve...

spiegaci il progetto  :Laughing: 

siamo tutti con te  :Smile: 

ciau

----------

## Sasdo

ho votato "dipende" perchè così uno può scegliere, e soprattutto per installare Gentoo su macchine poco prestanti... 

il mio piccolo p2 350MHz muore al solo pensiero di installare Gentoo, ed io muoio al solo pensiero di dover installare apt-get o simili... =)

Per cui muore lui e io aspetto 3 giorni per un sistema minimo...

----------

## shev

Io ho votato che gentoo va compilata, ormai dopo mesi, anni passati a compilare mi ci sono affezionato. E' come una droga, ormai sono dipendente dalla compilazione, anche su macosx compilo tutto il compilabile, passando ore a fissare l'output di gcc  :Very Happy: 

Anche perchè mi piace l'idea di personalizzare al massimo ciò che uso, attivando o meno ciò che realmente mi serve/non serve, ottimizzando i binari come voglio, mi piace il fatto di non fidarmi dei binari creati da altri ma essere sicuro che ciò che compilo sia privo di patch strane, modifiche etc etc etc

Certo, il fatto di poter contare su macchine potenti per la compilazione aiuta, su macchine datate non compilo quasi mai, massimo mi appoggio alle macchine più prestanti. 

Ciò non toglie che se ci fosse la possibilità di usare anche binari ben venga, una freccia in più al già ben dotato arco di gentoo, una scelta in più per l'utente, libertà maggiori etc. In una parola: io compilo, ma non per questo aborro l'idea dei binari, non tutti sono come me o hanno le mie possibilità/esigenze.

----------

## GNUrànt

IMHO se ci fossero anche i binari non ci sarebbe più nessun motivo ragionevole per non usare Gentoo

----------

## gutter

 *GNUrànt wrote:*   

> IMHO se ci fossero anche i binari non ci sarebbe più nessun motivo ragionevole per non usare Gentoo

 

Dai che sei esagerato   :Wink: 

Penso che ci sono molti buoni motivi a parte le ottimizzazioni spinte e il compilare tutto il sw, per usare gentoo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GNUrànt wrote:*   

> IMHO se ci fossero anche i binari non ci sarebbe più nessun motivo ragionevole per non usare Gentoo

 

vuoi mettere emerge con apt-get? Io compilerei solo determinati pacchetti... o anche tutti su macchine molto potenti.

In ogni caso la bellezza di gentoo non sta solo nella compilazione e nelle use flag (ok, è una grande feature, ma ha i suoi lati negativi...), ma soprattutto nella gestione dei pacchetti, nella pulizia e nell'estrema chiarezza (non ti cambia i file di conf automaticamente come fa apt...)

----------

## oRDeX

E' inutile dircelo...qnd compili un pacchetto sulla tua macchina avrà sempre prestazioni sempre superiori a un paccheto binario (anche se minime)...

 :Cool: 

----------

## lopio

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Io ho votato dipende, perchè anche se personalmente non li userei, penso ce ne sia bisogno

 

quoto assolutamente.

Ci sono casi in cui il programma va installato velocemente....

----------

## MyZelF

Io sarei pienamente favorevole all'introduzione di pacchetti binari ufficiali compilati con USE e FLAGS generiche.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Io sarei pienamente favorevole all'introduzione di pacchetti binari ufficiali compilati con USE e FLAGS generiche.

 

Anche io. Piu' scelta ha l'utilizzatorr meglio e'

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Anche io. Piu' scelta ha l'utilizzatorr meglio e'

 

In questo modo ci sarebbe la possibilità di rendere gentoo la distribuzione quasi perfetta   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> In questo modo ci sarebbe la possibilità di rendere gentoo la distribuzione quasi perfetta  

 

Si.... dopo manca solo che si installi tutto con gli rpm  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Si.... dopo manca solo che si installi tutto con gli rpm  

 

Resterebbe sempre emerge e se non ricorco male gli rpm non risolvono automaticamente le dipendenze e quindi sarebbe già un gran passo avanti non pensi   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Resterebbe sempre emerge e se non ricorco male gli rpm non risolvono automaticamente le dipendenze e quindi sarebbe già un gran passo avanti non pensi    

 

Ora dovrebbero farlo almeno urpm di mandrake lo fa

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Resterebbe sempre emerge e se non ricorco male gli rpm non risolvono automaticamente le dipendenze e quindi sarebbe già un gran passo avanti non pensi     
> 
> Ora dovrebbero farlo almeno urpm di mandrake lo fa

 

Quello di RedHat non lo fa   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

Dipende dalle possibilità reali di farlo bene.

La mia, personale definizione di gentoo è: una distribuzione linux dove riesco a compilare tutto.

Ma in realtà, gentoo è una metadistribuzione dotata di tecnologie potenti e flessibili per collocare sul web software di varia natura ed origine. Nessun preconcetto relativo ai binari.

Però, dopo, i binari devono essere aggiornati e testati, devono coprire il maggior numero di architetture possibili (solo i686 è squallido), devono trovare spazio fisico sui mirror etc. Insomma, ci sono costi che non è facile valutare.

Mi dispiacerebbe che, per cavalcare il progetto dei binari, si finisse per ridurre il supporto alle distribuzioni tradizionali.

----------

## Giangi

Ho votato che "gentoo va compilata"

Perchè la migliore prerogativa di questo distro è appunto la sua efficienza data dal fatto che tutto quello che si installa si adatta perfettamente all'architettura del tuo sistema.

Per chi ha fretta passi su Fedora Mandrake e compagnia bella .....    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Benve

Non pensavo che il sondaggio si evolvesse così  :Smile: 

Avrei puntato molto su:

No, non mi fido se non sono pacchetti ufficiali

e

Si, ma solo per provare un programma, poi se mi piace lo compilo.

 :Smile: 

Abbiate ancora un paio d'ore di pazienza e verrà fuori un post col misterioso e mirabolante e nuovissimo e originalissimo progetto sui pacchetti binari

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Abbiate ancora un paio d'ore di pazienza e verrà fuori un post col misterioso e mirabolante e nuovissimo e originalissimo progetto sui pacchetti binari
> 
>   

 

Speriamo che vada anche in porto avevamo gia' discusso questa cosa ma senza risultati quindi.... forza che magari riusciamo a creare questa cosa

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Io ho scelto dipende. Fondamentalmente mi piace compilare tutto, ma su AMD64 alcune cose mi tocca prenderle binarie a 32 bit (ad esempio OpenOffice). Se fosse tutto disponibile per AMD64 penso compilerei tutto, alla fine Gentoo la uso a casa e non ho troppa fretta.  :Wink: 

Mandi, Michele.

----------

## matteo*

 *Neomubumba wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> Io ho votato per "gentoo va' compilata" perchè non essendo un guru trovo che si imparino un sacco di cose dagli erroriche ci sono durante la compilazione se non effettuata correttamente e con un buon uso delle varie caratteristiche che gentoo ci mette a disposizione.
> 
> Magari usando i binari non imparerei un sacco di cose e poi, anche se è lunghissimo per esempio compilare OpenOffice, ottengo questi risultati:
> ...

 

guarda, quell'output che hai incollato dipende ben poco dal fatto che hai compilato openoffice..

quella cosa dipende dalla ram  :Wink: 

non penso di dover spiegare a cosa serve la ram, ma lo farò così intanto benve provvede da solo a fare il post e sarà divertente leggere gli errori ortografico.grammatical.sintattici che inserirà..

brevemente la ram memorizza i dati relativi ai *programmi* lanciati di recente quindi è ovvio

 che se rilanci oocalc subito dopo averlo lanciato partirà molto prima.. no?  :Smile: 

just for the record, ho votato *sì, ma solo se sono ottimizzati per la mia architettura e con le mie USEflags* altrimenti il nostro progetto non servirebbe ad una fava..

----------

## =DvD=

Premetto: non ho letto tutte le risposte.

ho votato dipende!! Dipende da cosa ci devo fare col programma: se le prestazioni sono importanti oppure se è veloce da compilare lo compilo.

Se le prestazioni non sono importanti e non è veloce da compilare, se potessi lo scaricherei tranquillamente binario.

Influirebbe anche la frequenza di utilizzo dello stesso!!

Ciao ciao

----------

## klaudyo

Anche io sarei favorevole ad un sistema con pacchetti binari a fianco dei pacchetti sorgenti.

Com'è sato detto l'importante è dare all'utente la possibilità di scegliere. Per ora Gentoo non fa scegliere (a aprte casi eccezionali): ci sono solo sorgenti da compilare.

Quoto in pieno chi dice che in alcuni casi (che tutto sommato potrebbero essere anche molti) sarebbe mooolto comodo avere la possibilità di installare al volo pacchetti binari. Anche solo per provare un programma.

Esempio: uso GNOME da tanto tempo. Ho abbandonato KDE dalla versione 1.x. Un mese fa ho pensato "vediamo a che punto è la KDE"...... c'è voluto una vita per compilare il tutto!!!!!!!! Per poifarci cosa? Niente.... la mia era solo una prova, perchè KDE non mi piace (non ci sono abituato). Morale: siccome poi emerge mi voleva aggiornare kdebase, e compagnia, ho rimosso tutto ciò che era relativo a KDE........ in questo caso avrei preferito veramente tanto avere pacchetti binari da installare (e disinstallare) al volo.

Perchè non fare uno studio di fattibilità della cosa? Forse potrebbe avere successo!

Per esempio: non basterebbe fare un elenco di pacchetti di cui se ne vuole anche la versione binaria (GNOME, KDE, etc....) e mettere su un repository (unofficial, ma basato sugli ebuld official) per tali pacchetti? Potrebbe essere suff. gestire un server Gentoo configurato con flags generiche (i686) che si aggiorni periodicamente e generi pacchetti binari.

Si potrebbe fare molto di più..... ma intanto sarebbe un inizio!

----------

## Benve

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè non fare uno studio di fattibilità della cosa? Forse potrebbe avere successo!
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=256159  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3mo

Dipende: dalla macchina sulla quale fare l'installazione, dal tempo a disposizione, dalla destinazione della suddetta.

----------

## redsend

Si una delle caratteristiche di gentoo migliori è proprio questa, perchè la pioi attimizzare al massimo, cmq i precompilati servono nei casi come il mio, di un portatile antico che per compilare firefox ha impiegato 12 ore   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mc619

io userei i binari solo per programmi tipo kde o openOffice.....insomma i mattoni da compilare,, per gli altri compilazione,, sarò malato ma guardare un picci che compila mi mette allegria  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> io userei i binari solo per programmi tipo kde o openOffice.....insomma i mattoni da compilare,, per gli altri compilazione,, sarò malato ma guardare un picci che compila mi mette allegria 

 

Puoi registarti un video delle schermate di compilazione, lo metti in loop e risparmi la CPU   :Very Happy: 

Ovviamente era SOLO una battuta   :Wink: 

----------

## otaku

io sono per la ricompilazione totale  :Wink: 

----------

## RenfildDust

Dipende, alcuni pacchetti closed (che però servono) sono binari. Attualmente mi scocciavo compilare OpenOffice e ho installato OpenOffice-bin. Il resto va tutto compilato.

----------

## Danilo

Ho votato dipende.

Dipende dal pacchetto : open-office e firefox

Il primo per questioni di spazio e tempo, il secondo per abitudine (pigrizia ?)

Non mi sembra di avere altre cose in binario. o per lo meno che io abbia scelto il binario...

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho votato che è da compilare. anche perchè ho il "terrore" di alcuni precompilati. specifico: 

se me li faccio io per metterli su un pc catorcio non li considero precompilati.

il problema maggiore dei pacchetti precompilati credo che derivino dal fatto che devono essere patchati alla grande, più o meno come gli rpm di suse e simili... per soddisfare tutti i link simbolici e le librerie condivise esce una distribuzione molto più sporca. io invece con revdep-rebuild ho risolto tutti i miei problemi di librerie scassate.

----------

## sktrdie

da quello che ho capito Gentoo e' famosa anche grazie a portage, quindi compilazione.

Se vuoi usare i pachetti ci sono altre distribuzioni come Debian, ma per adesso Gentoo e' compilazione!!

----------

## FiNeX

"dipende" ... OO.org non c'ho tempo per compilarlo.

----------

## luna80

"Gentoo va compilata", ma avrei voluto mettere anche "No, non mi fido se non sono pacchetti ufficiali".

in ogni caso, non mi è mai successo di aver bisogno d'altro, nel portage tree per il momento ho sempre trovato (compilabile e funzionante) quello che faceva a caso mio, quindi...perchè cercare all'estero?  :Smile: 

----------

## Dece

"Si, ma solo se sono ottimizzati"

[IMHO]Se il mio obiettivo è quello di "cucire" un sistema su misura per il mio pc, e se posso evitare di ripetere una compilazione identica a quella che qualcun'altro ha già fatto, allora ben vengano i binari  :Smile: [/IMHO]

----------

## federico

I pacchetti veramente grossi come openoffice non ho piu' voglia di compilarli, soprattutto quando il 90% delle compilazioni di pacchetti cosi' grossi non mi funziona mai al primo colpo..

----------

## Gitanovic

Ho votato dipende... 

e dipende dalla grandezza del sorgente da compilare, dipende dalle use flags del binario, dal mio umore, da quanto ho fretta di usare quel programma, dalla temperatura esterna ( senbra una c....ta, ma il mio portatile ha spesso la ventola accesa), in definitiva dipende da una mattanza di situazioni. Cmq in generale se posso preferisco compilare.

----------

## akiross

Ho votato No, gentoo va compilata, semplicemente perche' credo che sia questa la sua peculiarita', e se uno vuole una precompilata esiste debian che e' sicuramente bella  :Very Happy: 

Poi questa e' la mia personale opinione, le altre persone sono libere di fare come vogliono  :Razz: 

Ciauz

----------

